# Painting intake of xp3



## ROBERT88 (Jan 28, 2008)

I want to paint the intake of my xp3 black. How should i go about painting it and what paint is best?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

IMO, concealing equipment rather than painting it or gluing gravel to it with silicone, is a better solution. A few real or plastic rocks, a big Java fern, and then you don't have to worry about using Krylon Fusion in spite of the manufacturer's lack of assurance that it is safe or durable underwater, or spending big bucks on paints for potable water systems or boat hulls.
http://www.pondarmor.com/
http://www.sanitred.com/waterproofing-b ... dfountain/
http://www.westsystem.com/
http://www.webshots.com/search?query=krylon


----------

